# Greyhound drivers to protest job cuts



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Oct 1, 2006)

Greyhound drivers to protest job cuts

http://www.utu.org/worksite/detail_news.cfm?ArticleID=30762

I have posted this since were in a time that our elected officals have given up on our nations transprotation system.


----------



## JAChooChoo (Oct 2, 2006)

Save Our Trains Michigan said:


> Greyhound drivers to protest job cuts
> http://www.utu.org/worksite/detail_news.cfm?ArticleID=30762
> 
> I have posted this since were in a time that our elected officals have given up on our nations transprotation system.


"She said surveys show most passengers travel 450 miles or less. Gone is the demand for the long-haul trips when the "silver dog" was associated with cross-country treks between New York and Los Angeles.

"They told us they wanted to get where they were going faster, with fewer stops in between," Folmnsbee said.

Ease of interstate travel, discount airlines and the migration of America from small towns to big cities have drastically changed the picture for inter-city bus service since its heyday in the mid-20th century. By 2001, Greyhound faced a fiscal crisis and needed to slim down to survive, Folmnsbee said."

*Realistically, this also true of railroad passenger service.*


----------

